# Invercargill whats it like there



## PAUL M

Hi
I have a job offer in Southland Hospital Invercargill
I was wondering If anybody could let me know please what the place Is like I know its cold as Its very far south , but things like the people , what to do in eveniings etc 
Thanks


----------



## Song_Si

Hi
From 2 angles
My former partner in NZ was from Inv and we visited regularly (from Wellington). I could never live there - not just the cold but day after day of bleak grey weather, very isolated, expensive to fly in/out of, Southland has in my view a high % of NZ's '********'.

Secondly - for 4 yrs I worked in international medical recruitment for RMOs; Southland Hospital is relatively new so wouldn't knock the facility, but its ability to attract and retain staff . . . and the high turnover has an impact on those who do stay. OK if you're going there for a fixed-term in a specific discipline, but they don't offer anything that isn't available in more palatable surroundings.

Overall Ii'd agree with Keith Richards of the Rolling Stones - little has changed

Brickbats, and a bouquet
After a 1965 world tour that included Invercargill, Rolling Stones guitarist Keith Richards reputedly called the city ‘the ar5ehole of the world’. 
Before Southland’s 2005 clash with the British Lions rugby team, BBC commentator Brian Moore compared Invercargill to ‘Chernobyl … or Bhopal or wherever really’. 
On the other hand, British comedian John Cleese, after rounding on Palmerston North as ‘the suicide capital of New Zealand’, said Invercargill was ‘delightful’.


----------



## topcat83

PAUL M said:


> Hi
> I have a job offer in Southland Hospital Invercargill
> I was wondering If anybody could let me know please what the place Is like I know its cold as Its very far south , but things like the people , what to do in eveniings etc
> Thanks


Invercargill's not my most favourite town - next stop Antarctica!

But if you can get into Dunedin hospital, I'd go for it.


----------



## PAUL M

HI 
Thanks for yr reply
Hmmmmmmm well i havnt got a job offer anywhere alse , it does ceratinly put me off , Ive just had my medical waiting for it back , my idea was to work there for a time just to experience NZ as as i said i dont have a job offer anywhere else , then maybe if i cld work elsewhere or come back to UK after one or two yrs its lookked ok on the internet lol
Is there nothing to do there in evenings and stuff socially ,id be moving from near London IN the UK


----------



## PAUL M

Hi
Thanks for yr reply
Did ya say theres a high turnover at the hospital


----------



## PAUL M

By way im from UK not UAE as it says I cant seem to change it


----------



## DebbieM

Deleted my reply as misread date posted


----------

